# Replacement Base Plate?



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

I just came back from boarding the other day to discover that my right binding's base plate had basically shattered. Thankfully, my friend has a big box of spare parts and he managed to find a similar one and we made it fit. (it was a little big, and we ground the edge down some)

However, I don't really trust improvised solutions, and was wondering where I could look for a replacement?
specs:
winterstick mirror 149cm
XLS-20 bindings (nothing written other than this on the bindings)

Also, where could I find a good folding screwdriver for them?


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

I have no idea what XLS-20 bindings are...i tried googling it and it gave me Excel functions...:laugh:

I'd say get new bindings from a reputable brand. All of them should have lifetime warranty on baseplate breakage.


----------



## CuZoCoX (Mar 19, 2010)

jliu said:


> I'd say get new bindings from a reputable brand. All of them should have lifetime warranty on baseplate breakage.


+1!... as far as a folding screwdriver hit a home depot or something like that or lol pay more and get one at any ski store(dakine makes a cheap one i believe)


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks all


----------

